# Chromium build errors.



## bluetick (Dec 19, 2011)

I've tried to build with "setenv FLOCK" and without, both fail.


```
CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/content_common/content/common/gpu/x_util.o
  SOLINK_MODULE(target) out/Release/obj.target/third_party/ffmpeg/libffmpegsumo.so
flock: open: /usr/ports/www/chromium/work/chromium-courgette-redacted-16.0.912.63/out/Release/linker.lock: No such file or directory
gmake: *** [out/Release/obj.target/third_party/ffmpeg/libffmpegsumo.so] Error 1
gmake: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/chromium.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/chromium.
```

Thanks


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 19, 2011)

Probably would not, but a slight chance the port may finish building if you continually 
	
	



```
make build
```
 in the port without cleaning or removing anything from the build that has failed.


----------



## bluetick (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, no joy, turned debug on to get more details.


```
lian# make build
===>  Building for chromium-16.0.912.63
  flock out/Debug/linker.lock c++ -pthread -Wl,-z,noexecstack -Wl,--no-keep-memory  -o out/Debug/protoc -Wl,--start-group 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/code_generator.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/command_line_interface.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/plugin.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/plugin.pb.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/subprocess.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/zip_writer.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/cpp/cpp_enum.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/cpp/cpp_enum_field.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/cpp/cpp_extension.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/cpp/cpp_field.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/cpp/cpp_file.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/cpp/cpp_generator.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/cpp/cpp_helpers.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/cpp/cpp_message.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/cpp/cpp_message_field.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/cpp/cpp_primitive_field.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/cpp/cpp_service.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/cpp/cpp_string_field.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/java/java_enum.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/java/java_enum_field.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/java/java_extension.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/java/java_field.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/java/java_file.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/java/java_generator.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/java/java_helpers.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/java/java_message.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/java/java_message_field.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/java/java_primitive_field.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/java/java_service.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/java/java_string_field.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/python/python_generator.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/protoc/third_party/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/compiler/main.o 

out/Debug/obj.host/third_party/protobuf/libprotobuf_full_do_not_use.a 

out/Debug/obj.host/third_party/protobuf/libprotobuf_lite.a -Wl,--end-group

flock: open: out/Debug/linker.lock: No such file or directory
gmake: *** [out/Debug/protoc] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/chromium.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/chromium.
```

Thanks


----------



## thuglife (Dec 19, 2011)

Try the following.

`# setenv FLOCK`

Is there anything "special" on your setup, WRKDIRPREFIX maybe? Some other override in your make.conf?

Edit: Sorry, i didn't read your initial post carefully. Just saw the error and hit reply. Let me look into this for a bit.

Edit2: Ok , use this instead.
`# setenv LINK g++`


----------



## bluetick (Dec 19, 2011)

Solved. Both were required to complete the build.
[CMD=""]# setenv FLOCK[/CMD]
[CMD=""]# setenv LINK g++ [/CMD]


Thank you for your time and effort!


----------

